# What is for dinner?



## RubberDuck

A thread like this is very popular at the orange site and really makes a guy hungry so view at own risk...side effects may include drewalling and rumbling in the tummy also may lead to weight gain and excessive junk in the trunk.

Tonight was venison back strap fried over bacon grease and wild leeks topped with dried leek greens sweet corn we froze last summer teriyaki noodles and baked taters with butter sour cream topped with dried leek greens.


----------



## Denton

Oh, man! That’s beautiful!


----------



## Smitty901

Spaghetti and meat balls (Pork) . Sauce heavy on mushrooms sparingly applied. Garlic sour dough toast. Celery,carrots and Whole kernel corn. Fried quick in a hot pan . Almond milk for wife, Water for Payton, am for a change I had RC. Ice cream for wife and Payton. Cheese cake for me. And yes a few meatballs were cooked for the Dogs also.


----------



## Robie

I made split-pea soup yesterday with lots of ham.

That was dinner again.


----------



## stevekozak

Red Beans and Rice. On the third day of eating on them, and they get better with each day of reheating on the stove. I don't own a microwave.


----------



## Chipper

Leftovers but I sure am hungry for a good ole WI Friday night fish fry.


----------



## hawgrider

Cheese burgers no buns, salad with homemade ranch and a ******* bottled water.


----------



## modfan

Brats, beans, and chips. And yes there was kraut and spicy mustard.


----------



## Denton

Pork ribs and a loaded baked potato.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Duck that's a dinner fit for a king. Venison seared in bacon fat is one of my favorites.

I'm having grilled sirloin steak, it's on special this week at $4.99/lb. That's cheaper than burger . I poke a few holes in the steak and put some slices of garlic cloves in it, then marinate in a mix of soy and worstershire . Before grilling a sprinkle of black pepper, a bit of ground sage and thyme. Grill it rare on applewood. I also put some onion slices on the grill to cook with the steak.

For veggies I have a one pot mixture I steam. Potatoes and carrots chunked up and boiled, when they are almost cooked I add some broccoli . Serve the veggies with some butter and juices from slicing up the steak. The veggies are a pretty good mixture of foods that provide a balance of nutrition.

Clean up is just the cutting board, one pot, and letting the grease burn off the grill.


----------



## SGT E

BBQ charcoal grilled burgers cooked to perfection...half pounders with a quarter inch of land o lakes American cheese...lots of tomato...lettuce...purple onions and pickles and a mountain of home cut fries!! Big old giant Bunny bread buns with sesame seeds!!!


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Pork ribs and a loaded baked potato.


Reminds me I have a slab in the frezzer I need to dig out.


----------



## Redneck

Herb roasted turkey breast, homemade mac & cheese & corn from the freezer. I make a paste of olive oil, fresh lemon juice, garlic, fresh chopped rosemary, sage and thyme, then rub the paste between the meat & skin, plus on the outside of the skin. I am always amazed at how great frozen sweet corn is, when put up minutes from being picked. Almost impossible to tell it is not fresh.


----------



## RubberDuck

All this food sounds great but no pics to back it up step up the game guys


----------



## Smitty901

Lake Perch breaded pickled Cucumber, potato salad . Cole slaw


----------



## Slippy

RubberDuck said:


> All this food sounds great but no pics to back it up step up the game guys


Not up to my usual standards but I'm thinking about making some SPAM Hash tonight. Should pair well with a nice Bourbon...:vs_closedeyes:

View attachment 105753


----------



## Prepared One

Soup and sandwich for me tonight, to damn tired to cook. Tomorrow the pit will be fired up and some dead animal will be tossed on it, just not sure what yet. :tango_face_wink: Hey @Slippy! I am going to the range this weekend and test out that Canik TP9 Combat Elite I picked up a few weeks ago. I'll let you know how she does.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Soup and sandwich for me tonight, to damn tired to cook. Tomorrow the pit will be fired up and some dead animal will be tossed on it, just not sure what yet. :tango_face_wink: Hey @Slippy! I am going to the range this weekend and test out that Canik TP9 Combat Elite I picked up a few weeks ago. I'll let you know how she does.


PO,

Excellent!I've heard very good things about the Canik TP9 Combat Series. They got that "fits in your hand like you want it to" look.
Did you get the threaded barrel?

Should be a great spring day to plant some freedom seeds with a new pistol!


----------



## csi-tech

I have to wait until Monday for our steer from the butcher, so tonight: Cornish hens, green beans with bacon and bacon fat and Sweet potatoes smothered in butter and cinnamon. So good.


----------



## Annie

Sautéed Flounder and roasted vegetables. Orzo with butter, olive oil and parsley.


----------



## csi-tech

Slippy said:


> PO,
> 
> Excellent!I've heard very good things about the Canik TP9 Combat Series. They got that "fits in your hand like you want it to" look.
> Did you get the threaded barrel?
> 
> Should be a great spring day to plant some freedom seeds with a new pistol!


I know alot of people give grief to Canick because of Turkey and all, but a good gun is a good gun. I took the new Sig MPX to the farm yesterday and got it dialed in at 25 yards. It's a definite shooter. I planted freedom seeds all ove the road leading to the barn and now the little subgun will take it's rightful place on the bed stand. The shotgun will be the backup.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> PO,
> 
> Excellent!I've heard very good things about the Canik TP9 Combat Series. They got that "fits in your hand like you want it to" look.
> Did you get the threaded barrel?
> 
> Should be a great spring day to plant some freedom seeds with a new pistol!


I did get the threaded barrel and I can tell you it does fit in my hand real good. The trigger feels amazing. Clean smooth break and a very short reset. I'll let ya know.

View attachment 105755


----------



## RubberDuck

Pork a d pierogies at the pit


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Not up to my usual standards but I'm thinking about making some SPAM Hash tonight. Should pair well with a nice Bourbon...:vs_closedeyes:
> 
> View attachment 105753


I picked up some Evan Williams Bottled in bond (100 proof) Bourbon today. Doing a little sipping tonight. It is a damn fine bourbon that costs considerably less than more expensive bourbons. I have been seeing the price go up, as more people discover it.


----------



## Smitty901

In the oven now breaded chick strips . Corn on the cob. Fresh spinach , bread and butter pickles.


----------



## bigwheel

RubberDuck said:


> A thread like this is very popular at the orange site and really makes a guy hungry so view at own risk...side effects may include drewalling and rumbling in the tummy also may lead to weight gain and excessive junk in the trunk.
> 
> Tonight was venison back strap fried over bacon grease and wild leeks topped with dried leek greens sweet corn we froze last summer teriyaki noodles and baked taters with butter sour cream topped with dried leek greens.


Wheres the beans?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Brook trout, tomorrow!

View attachment 105801


This one is big enough to fillet. Still thinking on fixins, I've already got the wild leeks/ramps......


----------



## Aquilius

I over-prepped just as this Corona Virus thing started up. So tonight I hit that supply, maybe curry pasta with canned tandoori chicken breast. Simple but I think pretty yummy. I love spicy


----------



## Limit Killer

Had the son, daughter in law and grand daughter over today. Made a big pile of teriyaki, honey garlic and bbq chicken wings and cesar salad. As a bonus the daughter in law gave us hair cuts and they just found out this morning they are having another baby!

Raise the limits.


----------



## Smitty901

To night 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick boneless pork chops baked with mushroom. Peas. spinach


----------



## Smitty901

Boneless pork chops Onion, Mushrooms. Side of celery steamed, Crisp hash browns
View attachment 105853


----------



## hawgrider

Perch fry.


----------



## Redneck

Leftover microwaved pizza. But I did clean and stem 4 bunches of turnip greens and cooked them in chicken broth with 4 smoked ham hocks. Also baked a bunch of sweet potatoes and made up a sweet potato casserole. Will have these tomorrow with some baked salmon.


----------



## RubberDuck

Not dinner but made the wife Bday breakfast


----------



## Smitty901

Sirloin tip roast, Peas/corn green beans and carrots meat sliced to server wit some Onion gravy. The Dogs were out of their mind waiting for their cut.
View attachment 105875


----------



## csi-tech

I have a huge pork butt in the slow cooker. I will make an avacodo salad and some garlic herb mashed......cauliflower to go with it. Keto and all during the pandemic.


----------



## Smitty901

csi-tech said:


> I have a huge pork butt in the slow cooker. I will make an avacodo salad and some garlic herb mashed......cauliflower to go with it. Keto and all during the pandemic.


 Yep even a pandemic is rough with Trump in the WH. Think what it would be like with Obama's economy in place going in to this.


----------



## Smitty901

Black Forest ham on white provolone cheese toasted, lettuce , black olives, You guessed it SubWay At 105,000 miles my wife's Ford Cmax gave it's first warning of an issue. Service power steering came on got hard to steer. She turned it off and started it everything was fine. Taking no chance right now. Had her head to the dealer Payton and I picked her It just made seemed like a good excuse to get subway to go.
Only 35,000 miles left on the everything warranty may as well use it.


----------



## Smitty901

Fish, Shrimp,Potato salad ,coleslaw Danish coffee cake and of course Coffee.


----------



## Dukers

Tonight is triple smoked, spicy Mac and cheese with truffle on the ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Made with cauliflower instead of pasta as we too are on the keto plan.


----------



## hawgrider

Dukers said:


> Tonight is triple smoked, spicy Mac and cheese with truffle on the ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Made with cauliflower instead of pasta as we too are on the keto plan.


Smoked mac is the bomb!


----------



## paulag1955

Dukers said:


> Tonight is triple smoked, spicy Mac and cheese with truffle on the ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Made with cauliflower instead of pasta as we too are on the keto plan.


I haven't tried mac and cheese with cauliflower, but fauxtato salad is delicious. How small do you chop the cauliflower?


----------



## Dukers

We cut them up pretty small. About the size that fits on spoon. It is one of our favorite meals. Just incredible.



paulag1955 said:


> Dukers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is triple smoked, spicy Mac and cheese with truffle on the ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Made with cauliflower instead of pasta as we too are on the keto plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried mac and cheese with cauliflower, but fauxtato salad is delicious. How small do you chop the cauliflower?
Click to expand...


----------



## RubberDuck

Boneless ribs grilled about 10 min then into a cast iron pan with sauce covered till tender.
Corn bread carrots mash taters


----------



## Annie

Leftovers.


----------



## Annie

@hawgrider. Bless yuor heart. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## paulag1955

I didn't eat dinner and my husband rustled something up for himself.
@RubberDuck I'm pretty sure I gained five pounds just looking at the photo of your (very tasty looking) dinner.


----------



## hawgrider

Annie said:


> @hawgrider. Bless yuor heart. :tango_face_smile:


What? I love left overs!


----------



## Prepared One

Steak! It's what's for dinner tonight. I got some nice thick cut ribeyes I am putting on the pit and baking taters with all the fixins. I will eat well tonight. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> Steak! It's what's for dinner tonight. I got some nice thick cut ribeyes I am putting on the pit and baking taters with all the fixins. I will eat well tonight. :tango_face_smile:


Imma gonna grill a couple flat irons this afternoon.


----------



## Annie

Something simple. This is my day of rest. Prepper stew. Bottled beef special with potatoes. Iced tea. Thanks be to God for the good food we've been given.


----------



## paulag1955

Tonight it will be kielbasa and cabbage, one of my husband's favorites. He especially likes it after a day of working outside in the cool weather.


----------



## Smitty901

Like Annie something simple . I an tried High wind took down some trees I have been trying to wear the chain saw out.


----------



## csi-tech

Tonight will be chicken and beef stir fry. Our locally bought steer with chicken strips, bell peppers (yellow and green) fresh, crisp broccoli, sliced water chestnut and mushrooms. I may sub the beef with braised venison. I still have 2 deer in the deep freeze.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Not much tonite just a papa murphs pizza for my birthday.


----------



## SGG

MI.oldguy said:


> Not much tonite just a papa murphs pizza for my birthday.


Hope you have a good bday


----------



## Robie

Nothing special but it was tasty...chicken breast last night over my campfire.

View attachment 105933


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Nothing special but it was tasty...chicken breast last night over my campfire.
> 
> View attachment 105933


Blackened chicken?


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> Blackened chicken?


RACIST!!!

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> Blackened chicken?


That was cooked low and slow over a bed of coals...1 hour.

Raised the grill, added firewood and slathered the BBQ sauce on for 3-4 coatings while turning it.

Skin got crispy, just the way I like it...inside was juicy, tender and delicious.


----------



## Smitty901

Lemon COD Shrimp, Garlic mashed potatoes Mix green beans peas corn , carrots and Hush puppies. Hard to except we are near death the end is near when we eating so well. Wife did the paper work she will take vacation mid June and never go back to work. She can then take back her kitchen.


----------



## Smitty901

Thick pork chops Trimmed fat. Onion,red and green bell pepper ,mushrooms fried in hot cast Iron pan. Mashed potatoes


----------



## csi-tech

I cooked the first roast from the cow I had slaughtered. I had some steamed veggies with butter and lemon pepper seasoning the some "fauxtaters" (cauliflower). It was divine. Bring on the meat shortages.


----------



## RubberDuck

1 moral steak corn and tater tot casserole


----------



## Smitty901

Slow cooked sirloin tip beef roast. Potatoes , Sweet potatoes, Lots of onion . Peas, corn, carrots ,green bean and celery. It was over half gone before I could take the picture.
View attachment 106077


----------



## Redneck

Made a couple of gallons of chicken and sausage gumbo.


----------



## csi-tech

Mother's day was hamburger steaks with sauteed onions and mushrooms, sweet potato, steamed vegetables and a great tossed salad.


----------



## csi-tech

******* said:


> made a couple of gallons of chicken and sausage gumbo.


o.........m.......g.......!!!


----------



## Robie

Steak and baked potato 2 nights ago...

Kielbasa on the Firebox camp stove tonight.

View attachment 106169
View attachment 106171


----------



## RubberDuck

Loin chops and wild violet hybrid sweetcorn on the pit corn looked good never had it before...

So the corn was very tasty can't say any better than some of the local stuff I get but it was pretty good and it looked cool


----------



## RubberDuck

Rain sucks so tossed a corn beef and taters in the pressure cooker and some bacon in the cast iron side of brussel sprouts
View attachment 106305


----------



## hawgrider

Corned beef is my favorite meal!


----------



## RubberDuck

Patio steaks corn and fresh asparagus out of my aunts garden. On the pit.


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Patio steaks corn and fresh asparagus out of my aunts garden. On the pit.


Lets eat!

You can call me anything except .... late for dinner!


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> Corned beef is my favorite meal!


It's a fave here, too!


----------



## Annie

@RubberDuck has a lucky wife! You're a great cook by the looks of it...


----------



## Smitty901

Pork Cutlet , Mac and cheese pickles and Asparagus

View attachment 106395


----------



## bigwheel

We had giant weenies from Omaha Steaks split..fried and formed into open face chili dogs with mustard..cheese and kraut.Yum yum. They are called Hog Dogs in some locations. For dessert a big root beer float using Tillamook Vanilla and my very own hand crafted world class home made Root beer. Found a bonanza of cheap bottles to make more in the neighbors recycle bin. She goes through big jugs of Vodka and dont even take off the little pour top gizmo which means she aint drinking out of the bottle..which means they dont even need sterilizing. That saves a step. Pulled five empty jugs out today in perfect shape and ready to be refilled with healthy magic elixir. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00720K09C?tag=duckduckgo-ffnt-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


----------



## paulmaster

Strawberry, only strawberry, Love summer


----------



## RubberDuck

Corned beef on the Weber about 5.5 hours


----------



## Buttoni

I'm doing Sheet Pan Tandoori-style Chicken and Roasted Vegetables (eggplant, onion, red bell peppers, cauliflower and chickpeas). Would do it on the grill, but it's already too dang hot in Texas to do much grilling these days.


----------



## Dukers

I got the Pit Barrel Cooker fired up this morning with a chicken, 4 brats and a small pork butt for pulled pork on it. Using cherry and hickory chunks.


----------



## hawgrider

Nice set up Duke!


----------



## Dukers

hawgrider said:


> Nice set up Duke!


Thanks! I love the pit barrel cooker. Inexpensive, makes great food, easy to use and a Navy medic started the company after he came up with the idea while in Afghanistan with the Marines.


----------



## Prepared One

I am going to put a London broil on the pit this evening. Fry up some shrooms and maybe make some twice baked mac and cheese.


----------



## BamaDOC

Prepared One said:


> I am going to put a London broil on the pit this evening. Fry up some shrooms and maybe make some twice baked mac and cheese.


mmm sounds good ! when are you inviting us over for dinner!!!


----------



## RubberDuck

Crab boil tonight crab shrimp smoked sausage taters corn leeks with a big artichoke


----------



## bigwheel

Buttoni said:


> I'm doing Sheet Pan Tandoori-style Chicken and Roasted Vegetables (eggplant, onion, red bell peppers, cauliflower and chickpeas). Would do it on the grill, but it's already too dang hot in Texas to do much grilling these days.


We be needing the chicken recipe when its handy. I used to cook a few myself usually on my trusty old ECB fired up super hot. Love dat color and spcies. Makes me think Im in Calcutta or Dallas sorta. What part of Central Texas is you at? Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel

Dukers said:


> I got the Pit Barrel Cooker fired up this morning with a chicken, 4 brats and a small pork butt for pulled pork on it. Using cherry and hickory chunks.


Love dat pit. Used to hang out on some bbq chat boards where the guys hung stuff down form the inside of the lids on their R2D2 water smokers similar to that. The chicken would do much better butt down. That way its buttocks can shield the breast. When the thigh joint is done and no longer bloody at 175f. the breast is real done.


----------



## csi-tech

Tonight, Keto pizza on low carb Mission flour tortillas in the air fryer. Better that any delivery I have had thus far. Not as good as the late, great Waldo Pepper's. Equally as good as Godfather's.


----------



## Buttoni

I whipped up a batch of Indian Meatballs in Curry Gravy tonight. My husband love, love, loves Indian food: 
Recipe Here: https://buttoni.wordpress.com/2020/01/24/indian-meatballs-in-curry-gravy-2/


----------



## Annie

Pulled pork and rice. A variety of vegetables.


----------



## Slippy

Dukers said:


> I got the Pit Barrel Cooker fired up this morning with a chicken, 4 brats and a small pork butt for pulled pork on it. Using cherry and hickory chunks.


That is a great little barrel rig you got there Dukers! Awesome!


----------



## hawgrider

Wings with a cajun dry rub with a handful of apple chips for smoke.


----------



## bigwheel

We are having hamburger seaks with oniins meticulously following the recipe on the can of Golden Mushroom soup and trying to do to the math on one pound of meat. She keeps asking me how to do fractions and being a non math major I give it my best shot then show argues with me. Shes nuts.


----------



## Redneck

Shrimp & chorizo paella finishing up on the stove.


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> Wings with a cajun dry rub with a handful of apple chips for smoke.


Very nice. The local sports grill does a pretty good fried variant of those things. Their cajun flavor goes nuts wtih cinnamon for some reason. Hope your aint like that. Gonna hit em as soon as my new chomprers get squared away..maybe after the pandemic and commie revolution gets over with. Now they cut it at the joint and you can order flappers or drummers..but usually it comes out 50/50


----------



## Dukers

bigwheel said:


> Dukers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Pit Barrel Cooker fired up this morning with a chicken, 4 brats and a small pork butt for pulled pork on it. Using cherry and hickory chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> Love dat pit. Used to hang out on some bbq chat boards where the guys hung stuff down form the inside of the lids on their R2D2 water smokers similar to that. The chicken would do much better butt down. That way its buttocks can shield the breast. When the thigh joint is done and no longer bloody at 175f. the breast is real done.
Click to expand...

I like hanging it with the neck down. The farmer we get these from leave most of the neck on and I really like the crunchy skin to munch on. I also brine the bird and inject the breasts, wing's and legs with butter. That really keeps it moist.


----------



## Dukers

Slippy said:


> Dukers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Pit Barrel Cooker fired up this morning with a chicken, 4 brats and a small pork butt for pulled pork on it. Using cherry and hickory chunks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great little barrel rig you got there Dukers! Awesome!
Click to expand...

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Buttoni

bigwheel said:


> We be needing the chicken recipe when its handy. I used to cook a few myself usually on my trusty old ECB fired up super hot. Love dat color and spcies. Makes me think Im in Calcutta or Dallas sorta. What part of Central Texas is you at? Thanks.


I'm in Temple/Killeen area. Hope a link is OK to post. Full recipe is here: https://buttoni.wordpress.com/2020/06/08/indian-chicken-tandoori-roasted-vegetables-sheet-pan/


----------



## LetsGo

Pheasant noodle soup tonight.


----------



## Megamom134

Spaghetti and garlic bread with Rhubarb pie for dessert. My husband made it all while I sat and enjoyed the smells.


----------

